# impact drill vs regular drill



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

A big hammer drill is for drilling. The impacts it generates are more up/down against the bit, whereas an impact driver is more lateral with its impacts, like a pneumatic impact wrench. I would say a nice, small 10-12v LiIon driver would give you much more versatility than that big 28v hammerdrill.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Removed... misread the question.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree with hyunelan2. An impact drives screws more easily than a regular drill, however they don't come with any kind of clutch that I am aware of, so you need to be careful as you don't drive it too far.


----------



## Chevy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was in the same situation. I have a Milwaukee v28 hammerdrill and various 18 volt screw guns. And after lugging my hammerdrill around for years a fellow carpenter slipped me his impact to try out. I was hooked after one 3" deck screw. The difference is night and day in both production and fatigue. I had a brand new Makita shortly after that. If you do alot of driving they are worth every penny!


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Lots to gain, they are screw runnin little mo-fo's. Buy one you wont regret it they rock, after you use it for a day you will wonder why they did'nt sell these things 10-20 yrs ago.


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

But what about the issue with the torque? I mean if there is no torque setting on an impact driver. The Milwaukee has a torque setting so it will not drive a screw through a board. thanx


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Dont worry about having too much torque, you will learn on the second screw how you need to feather the trigger. Plus the lower the rpm the less torque it applies to the screw I use mine to put face plates on switches and outlets and havent broke one yet...................but you could run a 4" screw all the way thru a 4x4(with a 9.6-10V impact) if you wanted to.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

STL B. said:


> Dont worry about having too much torque, you will learn on the second screw how you need to feather the trigger. Plus the lower the rpm the less torque it applies to the screw I use mine to put face plates on switches and outlets and havent broke one yet...................but you could run a 4" screw all the way thru a 4x4(with a 9.6-10V impact) if you wanted to.


Let's not get carried away here...


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

> Let's not get carried away here...


Beleave me if you want, But I've done it just for giggles with a makita 10.something lots of times. To be honest I've only done that with 3" drywall screws and that little makita impact would suck a screw clear thru a 4x4 or stack of 2x's


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I drove a 3" drywall screw almost all the way through 2 2x4s - it stopped once the threads had nothing to hold on to. Hitachi 10.8v LiIon driver.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

My old house has lots of rock-hard old lumber that I have to drive screws in (or drill holes in). Without my impact driver I'd still be pre-drilling for every screw I wanted to put in.......


----------



## milleniumaire (May 4, 2011)

*New Hitachi Cordless Impact Driver won't work!*

Sorry, meant to start a new topic, so deleted text :jester:


----------

